
Blazor 0.2.0 release now available - benaadams
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2018/04/17/blazor-0-2-0-release-now-available/
======
polskibus
What I need is a redux equivalent for Blazor. Architecting larger applications
without a good unidirectional flow can get messy (and repeat ASP.NET webforms
mistakes)

